
Show HN: Chrome Crypto Ticker - booya_cb
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/crypto-ticker/jhdfbnhbjoefbemgebjomaokpcagjplm?sh2
======
booya_cb
Hey all! I've just created a ticker for crypto currencies. I'm looking for
some feedback and ideas to improve my plugin.

Best regards!

